# Need suggestions regarding cellar



## shaw (Nov 24, 2013)

We built a new house last spring. The front step required frost-free footings down 4 ft (Wisconsin). The builder agreed to extend them down to the level of the basement. This leaves me with a room off the main basement that is roughly 9 X 8 ft. It is not heated and the wall between this room and the rest of the basement is concrete and finished on the side of the basement and the door is an exterior door. 
The walls were framed up with 2 X 4s and the builder put insulation on the walls. The floor is tiled. My thoughts were to avoid active air handling and humidification, if possible, using the passive cooling/heating of the soil around it. The biggest heat gain in the summer and heat loss in the winter will be the ceiling, which consists of 8 inches of concrete. The walls should remain at a rather stable temperature of 55 degrees. I think I will need to insulate the ceiling. I would appreciate advice on this subject.
I would also like advice on the walls. Do I leave the insulation and put up a plastic vapor barrier over the top, and then put on the 1/4 inch paneling, or take out the insulation and mount the paneling on the 2 X 4s? Any thoughts?
I appreciate the expertise exhibited on this forum. 
Shaw


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 24, 2013)

Concrete alone, even solid poured does not have much of an insulation, I think the R value for 8 inch is a 1.
Insulate the ceiling most defenitely.
I would leave the insulation in the wall, then a vapor barrier then the paneling.


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 24, 2013)

I would consider building a floor with either 2x4 or 2x6 pressure treated wood floor joists and insulate between the joists. Seal that as well as possible You would probably want a moister barrier there. 

I recommend putting a fan down there and let it run all the time if it ever gets much warmer to move air to help avoid mold/mildew.

Here are some photos of my cellar winery. I wish I had a concrete floor but it works well except for summer when it gets mildew.

















I have since built a low level platform to keep full carboys on


----------



## shaw (Nov 24, 2013)

The floor is already tiled. Looks great and will look even better when the wine racks are built.
Thanks. I would welcome additional comments and suggestions. Shaw


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 24, 2013)

One of the better things I did was build a low level shelf, about a foot off the floor about 6 or 8 feet, I do not remember. I made it out of 2x4 and a plywood base. On that plywood, I put a cut sheet of "tileboard" which is someting you would panel a shower with. I cut carpet squares and use them to slide the carboys around (carefully as I have busted two carboys). I keep all my full carboys on it. easy to work with


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Shaw, I built mine in the basement with only one outside wall. I have 2x4 walls with drywall on them. Basically you could say it's a large walk in closet. There is no airmovement or temp control in it. I am very happy with it just like this. Rarely does it ever get over 68° and never below 62°. I do keep a dehumidifier just outside of the door set at the lowest setting and it barely comes on.


----------



## Scott (Nov 25, 2013)

Agree with James reply to insulate and add a vapor barrier if it's unfaced insulation then cover up. The ceiling can be insulated with ridged board glued to the stoop or frame in and use fiberglass. Humidity will need to be addressed from Runningwolf's reply.

Those are great rooms under the front stoop that alot of people do not utilize.


----------



## shaw (Nov 25, 2013)

Current temperature in that room is 55 degrees and 60% humidity. I know it gets warmer in the summer, and hopefully not too much colder in the winter!


----------



## shaw (Nov 25, 2013)

By the way, know Boone, Iowa very well. Spent one week surveying streets for resurfacing about 35 years ago in February. I was a poor college student at ISU.


----------



## Scott (Nov 26, 2013)

shaw said:


> By the way, know Boone, Iowa very well. Spent one week surveying streets for resurfacing about 35 years ago in February. I was a poor college student at ISU.


 



It hasn't changed and they still haven't fixed those streets yet!! 
Go Clones


----------



## grapecrusher (Dec 15, 2013)

I built my wine cellar in a room in the basement with 3 outside walls and a storm door to seal from the rest of the basement I tiled the floor and stucco on the walls. I don't have any air or heat in the room. It stays a constant temp of 60-65 degrees


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 15, 2013)

Whoa, that is nice, grapecrusher! When is our next tasting?


----------



## richmke (Dec 16, 2013)

Dehumidifiers do not work well at lower temps, and they are rated for normal room temp (around 75 degrees). So, if you need a dehumidifier, make sure you get one with a high rating (pints per day) so it will draw something out in the colder temp.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 16, 2013)

Dehumidifiers are rarely needed in cooler temperatures.


----------



## Kraffty (Dec 16, 2013)

Grapecrusher, is there a "Cover Charge" to get in? Just outstanding!
Mike


----------



## grapecrusher (Dec 16, 2013)

Thx. It's my own place to entertain and get away from it all. I modeled it with an Italian flair


----------



## shaw (Dec 22, 2013)

Where do you live? Does the temp stay 60-65 even in the summer?


----------



## DaveL (Dec 22, 2013)

Hard board insulation glued to the ceiling is an inexpensive and effective choice. In VA 2 inch is about as thick as they sell but up there I bet you could get thicker. Or just double it up.


----------

